# Grillo a Porta a Porta. Da Vespa. 19 Maggio 2014 su Rai 1.



## admin (11 Maggio 2014)

Beppe Grillo rompe il tabù in vista della campagna elettorale e dopo tantissimi anni di assenza torna in Rai, a pochi giorni dal voto. Lunedì 19 Maggio 2014 il leader del M5S sarà ospite di Porta a Porta, programma condotto da Bruno Vespa, in seconda serata, su Rai 1.

Nel frattempo, lo stesso Grillo, ieri è stato a Bologna. Sempre per la campagna elettorale in vista delle elezioni europee. Ad una coppia di anziani affacciata alla finestra, ha suggerito:"Smettetela di votare Berlusconi. Fatelo per i vostri nipoti". E sempre nella giornata di ieri, c'è stata un'altra estromissione dal M5S. A cadere, questa volta, è stata la testa di Andrea Defranceschi. Consigliere regionale dell'Emilia Romagna al quale la corte dei conti ha mosso dei rilievi sul pagamento dei collaboratori.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (11 Maggio 2014)

Se inizia a sbraitare come in piazza o sul forum non penso sia una gran mossa, perderà voti
I vecchietti e i non informati vogliono persone "tranquillizzanti" come Silvio o Renzi che li rassicura sulle sue pensioni e sul futuro dei nipotini,
mentre preparano manovre per aumentare la disoccupazione e diminuire i redditi

Per lo meno è quello che stà accadendo da 20 anni a questa parte, a quanto pare nessun amato vecchietto se n'è reso conto


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Maggio 2014)

Ha capito anche lui che per raccogliere voti bisogna andare in tv


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (11 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Se inizia a sbraitare come in piazza o sul forum non penso sia una gran mossa, perderà voti
> I vecchietti e i non informati vogliono persone "tranquillizzanti" come Silvio o Renzi che li rassicura sulle sue pensioni e sul futuro dei nipotini,
> mentre preparano manovre per aumentare la disoccupazione e diminuire i redditi
> 
> Per lo meno è quello che stà accadendo da 20 anni a questa parte, a quanto pare nessun amato vecchietto se n'è reso conto



Mi sa anche a me, avrei preferito Di Battista o Di maio... Questa intervista può rivelarsi un boomerang verso un certo tipo di elettorato


----------



## Super_Lollo (11 Maggio 2014)

Esattamente , molto ma molto meglio un Di Battista ...


----------



## Hammer (11 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Esattamente , molto ma molto meglio un Di Battista ...



Lollo non sei contrario alla comparsa di Grillo in tv? Eppure lui stesso disse peste e corna sia della tv ("la tv è morta") sia di Vespa. Non pensi che stia peccando di poca coerenza?


----------



## Super_Lollo (12 Maggio 2014)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Lollo non sei contrario alla comparsa di Grillo in tv? Eppure lui stesso disse peste e corna sia della tv ("la tv è morta") sia di Vespa. Non pensi che stia peccando di poca coerenza?



Si , io avrei preferito andare avanti per conto nostro senza le tv ma probabilmente è il colpo fatale.. se Grillo ha fatto questa scelta ( se poi ci andrà veramente ) sa che potrebbe essere la fatality ... 

Cmq ampliando un attimo il discorso ... io indipendentemente dal M5S spero che qualcuno faccia il bene di questo paese , grazie al mio lavoro entro in contatto con tantissime persone di tantissime estrazioni culturali di tantissime regioni d'italia ( giro parecchio ) e tutti ma tutti sono della stessa idea.. ci stiamo dirigendo verso un burrone.. o riusciamo in qualche modo a cambiare direzione oppure sarà veramente dura.. a partire da noi ma soprattutto per le generazioni che arriveranno ... per chi oggi ha 18/19 anni che vive ancora nel suo mondo.. 

quella generazione avrà un futuro completamente RASO AL SUOLO ... noi , dopo la generazione dei nostri genitori che è stata in assuluto la più fortunata abbiamo goduto di quell economia e potevamo ancora fare un lavoro dignitoso ... ma da qualche anno tutto questo è andato perso... 

sono molto preoccupato per il futuro di questo paese.. molto..


----------



## admin (18 Maggio 2014)

up


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2014)

Appena letto che stanno a fare casino per un plastico che vorrebbe portare Grillo da Vespa 
Ovviamente era una battuta, ma alcuni hanno chiesto un parere dell'agcom per vietare il plastico LOL

Dichiarazione di Gero Grassi del PD

"Prima di pensare al governo, sarebbe il momento che il presidente della commissione di Vigilanza Fico cominciasse a prendersi qualche responsabilità, per esempio sollecitando l’Agcom a esprimersi sul plastico di Grillo a Porta a porta”

Cioè boh, delirio puro, bisogna stare davvero male per fare simili dichirazioni


----------



## Fabriman94 (19 Maggio 2014)

Io non so cosa c'è di male a presentarsi in TV.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

*Questa sera alle ore 23,20*


----------



## Blu71 (19 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Questa sera alle ore 23,20*



Puntata registrata o diretta?


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Generalmente registrano sempre nel pomeriggio, ma questa sera dovrebbe essere in diretta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Maggio 2014)

lol me lo vedo


----------



## Super_Lollo (19 Maggio 2014)

Hahahah voleva portare lui un plastico sto male hahag..


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Non capisco di cosa stia parlando. Se crede davvero a quello che dice o se sia uno spettacolo di cabaret.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2014)

Per ora male, molto male. In questi spazi ci devono andare i candidati che ne sanno molto più di Grillo e si esprimono in maniera nettamente migliore.


----------



## admin (19 Maggio 2014)

Mamma mia, mi sto imbarazzando per lui. Vespa (VESPA) lo sta distruggendo.

Se andasse ad un confronto contro Berlusconi o Renzi lo raccoglierebbero col cucchiaino.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Maggio 2014)

Si è ripreso un po' dai


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mamma mia, mi sto imbarazzando per lui. Vespa (VESPA) lo sta distruggendo.
> 
> Se andasse ad un confronto contro Berlusconi o Renzi lo raccoglierebbero col cucchiaino.



tipo santoro-travaglio quando invitarono berlusca.


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> tipo santoro-travaglio quando invitarono berlusca.



Peggio!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

E io che speravo stesse tranquillo lol


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Ha parlato solo lui...purtroppo ha preso tanti voti questa sera


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

A me è piaciuto , ovviamente come dicevo era meglio mandare un Di Battista ...Beppe è più da piazza ... Cmq ha distrutti Vespa .. Godo tabtissimo


----------



## admin (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ha parlato solo lui...purtroppo ha preso voti questa sera



?

E di chi? Ha collezionato figuracce su figuracce. Zero argomenti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> ?
> 
> E di chi? Ha collezionato figuracce su figuracce. Zero argomenti.



:O ... Ma se ha risposto a tutto facendo fare la figura del fesso a vespa ..


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Alla fine ha usato sempre la solita strategia e temo che anche stavolta (come accadde con Renzi) abbia "coltivato" un bel po' di voti.


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto , ovviamente come dicevo era meglio mandare un Di Battista ...Beppe è più da piazza ... Cmq ha distrutti Vespa .. Godo tabtissimo



Sicuro? Distrutto Vespa? Mah io ho visto un 6-0 facile facile per Vespa... Sottolineo Vespa, non un giornalista vero...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuto , ovviamente come dicevo era meglio mandare un Di Battista ...Beppe è più da piazza ... Cmq ha distrutti Vespa .. Godo tabtissimo



....per me ha fatto una pessima figura, Vespa per una volta ha fatto il giornalista e Grillo non ha accettato un vero confronto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Si vabe' ma voi non siete obbiettivi .. No problem ognuno pensi come meglio crede ... La verità è li davanti a tutti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Admin ha scritto:


> ?
> 
> E di chi? Ha collezionato figuracce su figuracce. Zero argomenti.



Dai disperati per le solite spalate di melma su tizio e caio...
Quanto vorrei vedere un confronto con Renzi o Berlusconi


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ha parlato solo lui...purtroppo ha preso tanti voti questa sera




Ma non so. La scena non è stata il massimo, forse alcuni discorsi per quanto fatti ad cazzum possono aver fatto presa. Vedi la storia di Tremonti e Bersani che dicono una cosa e poi votano altro ecc... 

Alla fine ha voluto fare il comizio di piazza in tv ignorando quasi totalmente Vespa sperando di fare breccia nei più anziani, tra una settimana vedremo i risultati.


Oggi mi sarebbe piaciuto vedere Di Battista o Di maio al suo posto, molto più preparati, però sicuramente avrebbero preso meno share e quindi veicolato meno voti


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si vabe' ma voi non siete obbiettivi .. No problem ogniuno pensi come meglio crede ... La verità è li davanti a tutti



....ma qualche volta un dubbio che Grillo possa sbagliare qualcosa non ti viene?


----------



## ale009 (20 Maggio 2014)

Lollo ti prego come fai a dire che ha distrutto Vespa!!!non ha risposto a nulla e idee zero a parte i soliti slogan dei rimborsi elettorali, che ahimè purtroppo non salvano l'Italia. A me non è piaciuto per nulla anzi dopo questa intervista gli indecisi non lo saranno più e non voteranno per i 5 stelle


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Sicuro? Distrutto Vespa? Mah io ho visto un 6-0 facile facile per Vespa... Sottolineo Vespa, non un giornalista vero...



È proprio il fatto che Vespa non abbia fatto il solito lecchino ciò che stasera ha fatto guadagnare nuovi voti per Grillo. Adesso tutti penseranno "_ehhhhh vergogna Vespa che con i mafiosi si mette a 90 e con Grillo no!!!!1!_".


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....per me ha fatto una pessima figura, Vespa per una volta ha fatto il giornalista e Grillo non ha accettato un vero confronto.



La cosa bella di Grillo è che con lui tutti si riscoprono giornalisti.  Facessero sempre le domande questi e sicuramente l'Italia sarebbe messa un po' meglio


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> È proprio il fatto che Vespa non abbia fatto il solito lecchino ciò che stasera ha fatto guadagnare nuovi voti per Grillo. Adesso tutti penseranno "_ehhhhh vergogna Vespa che con i mafiosi si mette a 90 e con Grillo no!!!!1!_".



Il bello è che è stato il solito Vespa, ma Grillo è incapace di discutere... Sa solo sbraitare... Non c'è stata una domanda scomoda...


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella di Grillo è che con lui tutti si riscoprono giornalisti.  Facessero sempre le domande questi e sicuramente l'Italia sarebbe messa un po' meglio



...ovvio che Vespa abbia avuto un occasione ghiotta per esibirsi e Grillo si è rifugiato in un comizio.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Il bello è che è stato il solito Vespa, ma Grillo è incapace di discutere... Sa solo sbraitare... Non c'è stata una domanda scomoda...



Beh e cosa chiedi di scomodo a Grillo? Io sinceramente non ho mai visto Vespa cercare di confutare le affermazioni del politico di turno come stasera. Che poi nel farlo sembri sempre una mozzarellina perché non lo fa praticamente mai è un altro discorso.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Il bello è che è stato il solito Vespa, ma Grillo è incapace di discutere... Sa solo sbraitare... Non c'è stata una domanda scomoda...


Dai su tu non sei obbiettivo ... Quindi inutile discuterne .. Poi chissà perché poi , non mi rispondi mai ..


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ha parlato solo lui...purtroppo ha preso tanti voti questa sera




....il suo elettorato non è da ricercare nello spettatore di Porta a Porta e comunque, secondo me , non ci ha fatto una figura da statista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ma non so. La scena non è stata il massimo, forse alcuni discorsi per quanto fatti ad cazzum possono aver fatto presa.* Vedi la storia di Tremonti* e Bersani che dicono una cosa e poi votano altro ecc...
> 
> Alla fine ha voluto fare il comizio di piazza in tv ignorando quasi totalmente Vespa sperando di fare breccia nei più anziani, tra una settimana vedremo i risultati.
> 
> ...



Ma allora avevo ragione...li ha sparato una bella minghiata
Per il resto è il solito Grillo che ignora tutti e parla solo lui...ma questa rabbia viene votata soprattutto dai disperati tra i 50-70 anni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> È proprio il fatto che Vespa non abbia fatto il solito lecchino ciò che stasera ha fatto guadagnare nuovi voti per Grillo. Adesso tutti penseranno "_ehhhhh vergogna Vespa che con i mafiosi si mette a 90 e con Grillo no!!!!1!_".



Non avevo pensato a questa considerazione, ci può anche stare, ma questo al massimo fa presa su chi è già elettore del m5s.


----------



## neversayconte (20 Maggio 2014)

a me è piaciuto molto, me l'aspettavo proprio così. 
vespa riusciva a stento a reggere l'urto. 
e poi ha risposto punto su punto, toccando tutti i temi. 

capisco però che a molti possa non piacere e preferire un leader soporifero o che ti indora la pillola


----------



## neversayconte (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Dai disperati per le solite spalate di melma su tizio e caio...
> Quanto vorrei vedere un confronto con Renzi o Berlusconi



c'è stato un confronto con renzi è su youtube.


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Io comunque resto veramente basito di come la politica italiana non sia capace di zittire un comico genovese urlatore coi fatti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> c'è stato un confronto con renzi è su youtube.



quello appena dopo l'inizio del Governo Renzi?? Ha parlato solo Grillo e l'unica cosa che ha detto Matteo l'ha chiuso


----------



## juventino (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il suo elettorato non è da ricercare nello spettatore di Porta a Porta e comunque, secondo me , non ci ha fatto una figura da statista.



Alla gente poco importa se Grillo sia statista o no, il suo elettorato vota in grandissima maggioranza per rabbia. 
L'unico modo per spegnere questo fenomeno è, come ho detto prima, che la politica cominci a fare i fatti.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....il suo elettorato non è da ricercare nello spettatore di Porta a Porta e comunque, secondo me , non ci ha fatto una figura da statista.



Si, il modo in cui si è posto oggettivamente non è stato il massimo, anzi... Però può aver colpito qualche vecchietto lol Alla fine lui mirava a questi. Chi vuole votare m5s l'avrebbe fatto indipendentemente da questa intervista. Oggi ha provato a fare la sparata totale sperando di fare breccia nella parte umorale di tante persone. Per me non è stato efficace, ma in realtà non è detto, magari tanti hanno visto una persona che si è espressa in certi termini perchè incavolata per la situazione attuale dove la disonestà e l'ipocrisia la fa da padrone ovunque e potrebbero essere stati presi dalla sua rabbia e dalla voglia di mandare via i ladri dell'attuale classe politica.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

juventino ha scritto:


> Alla gente poco importa se Grillo sia statista o no, *il suo elettorato vota in grandissima maggioranza per rabbia.
> L'unico modo per spegnere questo fenomeno è, come ho detto prima, che la politica cominci a fare i fatti.*



ESatto. La gente arrabbiata mi permetto di dire "ignorante" che ha visto stasera Porta a Porta, ora non avranno più dubbi tra Renzi e Grillo

Esatto anche l'ultima frase e Renzi credo lo sappia

P.S. Ma oggi Grillo ha detto che non hanno tagliate le provincie...ma non l'ha fatto veramente Renzi? Ricordo che entro la fine di maggio dovevano essere abolite


----------



## Blu71 (20 Maggio 2014)

Qualcuno mi spiega, per esempio, la sua risposta in merito all'Expo? Bisognerebbe azzerare tutto?


----------



## Hell Krusty (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ESatto. La gente arrabbiata mi permetto di dire "ignorante" che ha visto stasera Porta a Porta, ora non avranno più dubbi tra Renzi e Grillo
> 
> Esatto anche l'ultima frase e Renzi credo lo sappia
> 
> P.S. Ma oggi Grillo ha detto che non hanno tagliate le provincie...ma non l'ha fatto veramente Renzi? Ricordo che entro la fine di maggio dovevano essere abolite


Le province sono state "svuotate" a costo 0... Per Eliminarle serve una modifica costituzionale, non fattibile in un mese. La conferma la puoi vedere. Il 25 maggio non si voterà per il rinnovo dei consigli provinciali...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Hell Krusty ha scritto:


> Le province sono state "svuotate" a costo 0... Per Eliminarle serve una modifica costituzionale, non fattibile in un mese. La conferma la puoi vedere. Il 25 maggio non si voterà per il rinnovo dei consigli provinciali...



Beh quindi ha fatto il possibile per le province...non capisco di che cosa si lamenta Grillo


----------



## Brain84 (20 Maggio 2014)

Secondo me la cosa che disorienta di più è stato vedere un Comico che porta le idee di un Movimento (non i numeri, ma le idee) politico. Il fatto che a Porta a Porta per una volta non si parli il politichese, disorienta molto.
A Grillo non interessa snocciolare numeri o parlare tecnico, lui è un aggregatore di persone, la politica vera la lascia fare ai Grillini. Lui cavalca i media e lo sta facendo bene. Come comunicatore è furbo almeno quanto il Nano di Arcore.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

CVD tutti i giornali danno l intervista di ieri un super show di Grillo ... Ve l ho detto che alla fine aveva fatto fare la figura del fesso a vespa.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Comunque vi volevo informare che casulamente lo streming all estero ieri era bloccato . Ma guarda te , non è mai crashato il sito e è successo proprio ieri sera...


----------



## smallball (20 Maggio 2014)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ma qualche volta un dubbio che Grillo possa sbagliare qualcosa non ti viene?


ha il dono dell'infallibilita'......nessun dubbio tra i suoi fedelissimi...


----------



## dottor Totem (20 Maggio 2014)

Ma qualcuno ha notato che in 50 di carriera vespa ha fatto per la prima volta le giuste domande da giornalista? Mai visto. Speriamo sia l'inizio di una nuova carriera. 
Grillo ha fatto quello che sa fare, parlare al pubblico. Come contenuti siamo al livello dei suoi diretti avversari. 
Il movimento è al giro di boa, se non stravince sarà una sconfitta per tutti.


----------



## James Watson (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si vabe' ma voi non siete obbiettivi .. No problem ognuno pensi come meglio crede ... La verità è li davanti a tutti



ah, perché tu saresti obiettivo su Grillo? 

io comunque non l'ho visto (e me ne vanto)


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Arrivo ora dal bar , ho capito adesso il perché della presenza di ieri sera .
Al bar i vecchi parlavano e davano ragione a Grillo non volevo crederci ... Forse andare da vespa era l'unico modo per farsi vedere da questi ...

Cmq si o il Movimento fa il botto o sarà dura ..


----------



## Denni90 (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque vi volevo informare che casulamente lo streming all estero ieri era bloccato . Ma guarda te , non è mai crashato il sito e è successo proprio ieri sera...



gomblotto!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> gomblotto!!



Dai su , complotto no però è molto strano ...

Basta raga da adesso salvo eventi eccezionali entro in silenzio stampa fino a domenica .


----------



## cris (20 Maggio 2014)

ultimamente all'ordine del giorno vengono arrestati / indagati politici di NCD, FI, PD, ma il tema principale è insultare grillo perchè "urla" in tv, o perchè vuole far vivisezionare dudù o chi per essi.
Contemporaneamente si da rilevanza pari a zero alle notizie riferite ai fatti appena citati. 

Ah.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Arrivo ora dal bar , ho capito adesso il perché della presenza di ieri sera .
> *Al bar i vecchi parlavano e davano ragione a Grillo non volevo crederci *... Forse andare da vespa era l'unico modo per farsi vedere da questi ...
> 
> Cmq si o il Movimento fa il botto o sarà dura ..



Missione compiuta per Grillo...può convincere solo la fascia dai 50-55 in su


----------



## vota DC (20 Maggio 2014)

Non ho visto, però alla fine Berlusconi quando andò da Santoro non lo demolì con l'autorevolezza (cosa che spesso fa) ma fece il bullo monologante così che chi aveva già deciso di votarlo non ha cambiato idea e qualcuno di quella trasmissione l'ha cambiata, idem per Grillo penso, si tratta di operazioni a rischio zero finché non è presente un diretto avversario.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (20 Maggio 2014)

E' lampante il motivo per cui Grillo non va alle tribune politiche: non è in grado di parlare seriamente di questioni politiche. Farnetica, lancia slogan... Una cosa però è vera e gliene dò atto: ha tolto dalle strade quelli che potenzialmente potevano essere i violenti e gli incazzati. E' infatti merito (o colpa!?!?) del m5s se non c'è stato nemmeno un accenno di sommossa popolare, poiché ha ricondotto in sé, in maniera positiva, i germi dell'eversione rendendoli sistemici. Ha praticamente sottratto ossigeno all'incendio che poteva divampare, spegnendolo.
Grillo parla a vanvera, di cose che gli piace sognare. Lui. E i grilleggini invece devono farsi il mazzo per star dietro a queste strategie "antipolitiche" con i piedi piantati nel terreno melmoso della realtà. Non sempre riuscendoci, anzi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> E' lampante il motivo per cui Grillo non va alle tribune politiche: non è in grado di parlare seriamente di questioni politiche. Farnetica, lancia slogan... Una cosa però è vera e gliene dò atto: ha tolto dalle strade quelli che potenzialmente potevano essere i violenti e gli incazzati. E' infatti merito (o colpa!?!?) del m5s se non c'è stato nemmeno un accenno di sommossa popolare, poiché ha ricondotto in sé, in maniera positiva, i germi dell'eversione rendendoli sistemici. Ha praticamente sottratto ossigeno all'incendio che poteva divampare, spegnendolo.
> Grillo parla a vanvera, di cose che gli piace sognare. Lui. E i grilleggini invece devono farsi il mazzo per star dietro a queste strategie "antipolitiche" con i piedi piantati nel terreno melmoso della realtà. Non sempre riuscendoci, anzi.


In parte hai ragione , se ieri ci fosse stato un Di Battista avrebbe risposto tecnicamente molto meglio ( su questioni politiche ) ma avrebbe avuto meno effetto dirompente ... 

Grillo è il megafono del 5 stelle poi chi fa politica sono altri...


----------



## Hammer (20 Maggio 2014)

Il nulla cosmico. Si fa mettere in difficoltà dalle domande (banalissime) di BRUNO VESPA. A parte il bastakasta, il tuttiacasa, il sietetuttimorti non ha uno straccio di idea concreta. In un confronto vero con un altro politico perderebbe venti a zero, si capisce benissimo perché non vuole mai il contraddittorio

Domanda: "Come farete a governare se non raggiungerete il 51%?" Risposta confusa, non si è capita la soluzione concreta

Domanda: "Dove trovate i 18 miliardi per il reddito minimo?" Dopo aver dimostrato di non essere assolutamente pronto (cosa pazzesca, è una delle prime domande che gli avrebbero sicuramente fatto), snocciola cifre al momento e fa conti a spanne.

Gli altri partiti faranno davvero schifo, ma se questo è il rappresentante dell'alternativa stiamo messi malissimo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Missione compiuta per Grillo...può convincere solo la fascia dai 50-55 in su



Spiace dirlo ma è una sciocchezza, Grillo i voti li prende dai giovani, è IL SIlvio che si regge miracolosamente in piedi grazie al contributo del popolo delle dentiere, questa non è una mia opinione, sono dati statistici facilmente rinvenibili nel web


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2014)

Concordo con chi afferma che Grillo non abbia detto nulla di concreto in trasmissione a parte slogan scontati, in questo è allineato sui rappresentati dei due poli, ma penso che forse è anche difficile esporre seriamente dei programmi in questo tipo di trasmissioni.

La cosa più evidente, che qualsiasi persona dotata di raziocinio non può non aver colto, è il stato modo di porsi di Vespa che ha volutamente trattato Grillo come un bambino deficente, cercando di dargli più consigli che porli vere domande.
Atteggiamento che uno si aspetterebbe verso i vari rappresentanti della politica che ci ha ridotto in questo stato negli ultimi 25 anni, ma verso di loro invece si pone sempre in maniera molto reverenziale.

Davanti a queste cose, smaccatamente di regime come si può nutrire dei dubbi su che votare?

Aggiungo che non mi è spiaciuto l'atteggiamento di Grillo che non è caduto nella provocazione sbottando, ma ha sempre replicato in maniera abbastanza civile e con ironia.

Siamo onesti, Berlusconi (giustamente) di fronte all'atteggiamento di Vespa si sarebbe alzato e l'avrebbe subito mandato al paese


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spiace dirlo ma è una sciocchezza, Grillo i voti li prende dai giovani, è IL SIlvio che si regge miracolosamente in piedi grazie al contributo del popolo delle dentiere, questa non è una mia opinione, sono dati statistici facilmente rinvenibili nel web



boh io non conosco un giovane che vota Grillo...e ho 20 anni


----------



## andre (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io non conosco un giovane che vota Grillo...e ho 20 anni


Beh allora sicuramente non lo vota nessun giovane in Italia.


----------



## Fabriman94 (20 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Beh allora sicuramente non lo vota nessun giovane in Italia.


In classe mia quasi tutti votavano Grillo, mentre alcuni lo reputavano un incapace. Resta il fatto che come detto da qualcuno prima, se Grillo ha veramente così tanta attenzione è perchè i politici non hanno mai fatto nulla per il bene del paese.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Beh allora sicuramente non lo vota nessun giovane in Italia.



Sei sveglio


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Maggio 2014)

Ma se il movimento ha il 46% sotto i 40 anni...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (20 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io non conosco un giovane che vota Grillo...e ho 20 anni



Cerca in rete: sondaggio Tecnè del 30 aprile x fasce d'età

tra i giovani dai 18 ai 27 anni il M5S prende il 47,5% dei voti, in maggior parte persone con istruzione universitaria


tra persone + 64 anni il PD prende 34,7, Forza Italia il 31,1 - il M5S prende 8,15
interessante il dato che NDC prende + il 10,5% praticamente gli anziani sono gli unici che li votano

questo sondaggio dà FI al 21,8%, allo stato attuale fantascienza, per capire da che fonte arriva


altro stralcio fonte corsera:

Gli elettori del M5S sono molto più sbilanciati per genere (il 61% è maschio) e per età (il 31% è giovane, solo il 7% ha oltre 65 anni). Sono più istruiti (laureati e i diplomati rappresentano il 45% degli elettori grillini)

In sunto se andasse a votare solo la classe d'età più attiva (18-45) o più istruita il M5S paseggerebbe alle prossime elezioni, 
meditate gente meditate...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerca in rete: sondaggio Tecnè del 30 aprile x fasce d'età
> 
> tra i giovani dai 18 ai 27 anni il M5S prende il 47,5% dei voti, in maggior parte persone con istruzione universitaria
> 
> ...



Incredibile...dato pazzesco


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh io non conosco un giovane che vota Grillo...e ho 20 anni



io decine.


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Cerca in rete: sondaggio Tecnè del 30 aprile x fasce d'età
> 
> tra i giovani dai 18 ai 27 anni il M5S prende il 47,5% dei voti, in maggior parte persone con istruzione universitaria
> 
> ...



strano, che PD e FI son partiti praticamente che stan in piedi grazie ai +65 , gente in gran parte dalla cultura altissima, in Italia.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Maggio 2014)

cris ha scritto:


> strano, che PD e FI son partiti praticamente che stan in piedi grazie ai +65 , gente in gran parte dalla cultura altissima, in Italia.



è il popolo della televisione...


----------



## cris (21 Maggio 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> è il popolo della televisione...



E' il popolo che ha votato alternativamete per decenni gli inconcludenti di PD e PDL,e che ha chiuso non solo un occhio, ma due, sugli abusi compiuti da questi maiali, ingrassandoli.


----------



## Tobi (21 Maggio 2014)

Berlusconi prende ancora parecchi voti dai vecchi.
in italia ci sono piu vecchi che giovani. Tutto qui


----------



## Fabriman94 (21 Maggio 2014)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Berlusconi prende ancora parecchi voti dai vecchi.
> in italia ci sono piu vecchi che giovani. Tutto qui


SOPRATTUTTO dai vecchi e da chi lavora nelle imprese, visto che Berlusconi abolisce tasse quà e là.


----------

